# C.lichiangense, indoors?



## Denverpaphman (Sep 9, 2013)

Has anyone tried growing C.lichiangense indoors? I would be interested to hear some success stories. 

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Dido (Sep 9, 2013)

I cannot recommend it. 
Why you are only trying to find the hardest one of all. 

There are not many breeded one around and hard to get and expensvie.


----------

